# NTs and shyness



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?

1. Are you shy?
2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others? 
3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?
4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?
5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? 
6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?
7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?

Thanks! ^-^


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?


*
1. Are you shy?
*Some. It rarely bothers me.

*2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others? 
*No idea. I don't really have a type (though closest to INTJ, probably).

*3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?*
No idea. I tend not to pay much attention to how I'm perceived; tends to only happen around someone I'm romantically interested in.

*4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?*
Just a trait.

*5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? *
Nothing in particular.

*6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?*
No.

*7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?*
Yes. In no way whatsoever. Those who are aware of it and feel awkward feel it does impact their relationships, but I don't notice / mind it.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?
> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
> ...


-I'm shy but only when I'm near people I don't know or when someone wants to know how I feel about certain things
-it depends most of my friends are more introverted than I am
- when inferiors/ tertiary jumps in it can be a problem sometimes 
-you can just see it really ESP.if you hit a topic that's more personal 
- no life happens I don't judge unless you're getting on my nerves... That doesn't happen if you're shy
- we're all shy a little I would get quiet when we met someone new and my parents would be like "why are you sting quiet you're not like this at home" and I'm still like that but it's not that bad and my brother is just like shy in a way so I don't think it affects me much the most it will do is make me watch everything


----------



## MCK (Jun 19, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?
> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
> ...


1. No
2. Less shy, perhaps more reserved than other extroverts but definitely not shy
3. Not really, The NT's I know aren't shy at all but they are aware of being different and act according to that.
4. Character trait...but its dependent on other things...
5. I try pull them out of there shell, get them to relax around me.
6. No
7. Not really that I can think of. It would annoy me if the shyness got in the way of doing things for no reason. eg I'm chatting to a girl I met on a dating site, we get on like a house on fire but when I suggested meeting she backed away. I thought she wasn't interested but she told me that meeting me made her anxious... That annoys me and makes me feel like moving on, when in reality she's probably just a bit shy.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?
> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
> ...


1. A bit...

2. I think my type doesn't give two shits about people :kitteh:.

3. I think it depends on the person's general preference concerning people.

4. Trait, though it could be a problem if taken to the extreme.

5. Stuttering when talking as well as some nonverbal cues, such as looking away from the talker and a downward gaze. 

6. Nope.

7. Yeah. Their shyness doesn't affect my relationship with them. That being said, it could feel quite awkward (me included) talking to them for an extended period of time.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?


Hahahhaha 
no. 

I used to be when I was younger though. Now I sometimes do fear diving into new situations, and stress about them beforehand, but once I'm there I feel mostly at ease. It's the anticipation of having to socialize with people I don't know that sometimes gets to me, not the actual socialization itself. 



> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?


Lol I'm an ENTJ, what do you think? 



> 3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?


I think it has more to do with being introverted or extraverted. 



> 4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?


Technically, it's something medical, but I don't remember what it's called. It's not a character trait. Shyness Shyness is fear or anxiety- it's different from being withdrawn or introverted or quiet. 



> 5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy?


They're usually not interacting with me if they're shy. I'm pretty loud. 



> 6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?


Nah. One of my best friends is an ISFJ with severe social anxiety. Love her to pieces. I do wish she would stand up for herself, but I can't change her. 

Though I had one INFJ acquaintance who just... didn't talk. That was weird. The only one she talked to was our mutual ISFJ friend. The ISFJ would ask me if the INFJ had said something about her grandparents occasionally and I'd be like, "No, not really..." Because she didn't talk to anyone except the ISFJ. Like, just physically didn't interact, and when she did you could barely hear her. I made an effort to converse with her, and I did get to know her pretty well, but it was a struggle. 



> 7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?


You gotta define what you mean by this. 



> Thanks! ^-^


*salutes*


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?
> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
> ...


1. I'm usually not extremely open in a group that I don't know very well and I prefer to just observe when meeting new people. Sometimes, I'm kind of shy, but I usually just act like I am. It's pretty convenient when trying to observe other people without seeming weird and it lowers the expectations that they have of you. However, I already hear things like: "You don't have to pretend that you're shy. They know you and they also know that it's not how you are"

2. Well, I need more alone time than some of the introverts that I know, but I don't think that I'm more shy ^^" My INFJ best friend is kind of shy and I'm not like that. An ESFP friend of mine is not shy at all and I'm also not like that, so I think that ENTP is pretty much in the middle

3. Well, I can see why it would be more of a problem for feelers when trying to get new friends and connect with people, but I'm sure that there are also NTs who have a problem with it

4. I'd say that it's just a character trait

5. I usually try to pull people out of their comfort zone and I often manage to do it. I often get told that I have a good influence on shy people since I motivate them to try new things and connect with other people. However, I can also make people more careless and I have a weird humor so let's just say that I have an "influence" on people. If good or bad is discussable.

6. It's sometimes frustrating when I really have to do everything myself when I try to connect with them but I usually see it as a challenge. It's not their fault and I love challenges so I don't have a problem with it.

7. My best friend was extremely shy until, well, we became best friends ^^ Shy people are not really a problem for me and I try to especially talk to them because it seems like it's more interesting to get to know them.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*1. Are you shy?*

No. Just introverted.

But I used to be to the point where it ruined my life.

*2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others? *

More.

*3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?*

No.

*4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?*

Problem - but it is inherited.

*5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? *

Nothing - but it can become a waste of time if nothing is being returned when I share things; basically talking to a wall - I will respectfully move on.

*6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?*

No.

*7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?*

Not really.. My parents are ENTJ's and stuff; I'm probably the most quiet one at family gatherings.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I'm trying to imagine an overly shy ENTJ, and it's difficult, I say.


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Hi! I'm wandering about NTs thoughts and experiences to do with shyness and reservedness, so here's a few questions, feel free to go on a tangent or add more stuff if you'd like to?
> 
> 1. Are you shy?
> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
> ...






 Look at him 
That guy who talk still strike me as ENTP
That is the confident variant. 
The not so confident ENTP.
Well i never really spotted that one, lel.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

pearslug said:


> 1. Are you shy?


No, I used to be though. I can be reserved if there's a big group and I don't know most of the people, but that's mostly because I like to observe how group dynamics work in that specific setting. 



> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?


Hahah less. 



> 3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?


No, I know shy NTs as well. 



> 4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?


Depends on the person, for me it was a problem since I managed to get rid of it (which took a lot of effort though). I think introversion is often confused for being shy, even though they're definitely not the same thing. 



> 5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy?


I don't mind if they can still be interacted with. I start having difficulties if they are the kind that can't answer a direct question and so on, then I usually just give up. 



> 6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?


I sometimes find it slightly weird in this age, since I couldn't take it anymore after I was 15. Makes me wonder why they didn't take time to learn how to cope with it, I don't know. 



> 7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?


I have a few shy friends, none of my family members are shy. The shyness hardly affects the relationship since it's not really visible once you get to know them. It's only frustrating if I try to introduce them to other shy people (I try to avoid it but sometimes it's been inevitable) or when I have to be the one to ask where things are at stores etc because they don't want to.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

> 1. Are you shy?


Not really, but I am introverted



> 2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?


No, but we can look like shy because of the introvertion.





> 3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?


No. We are like the others. Being shy is a problem for everybody when it create real problems in your life. 



> 4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?


Is a ccharacter trait that can cause problems.




> 5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy?


How cute... I must leave them time and space to trust me. 




> 6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?


No. I like shy people. I actually find them sweet and cute. 




> 7. Do you have any shy friends/family?


Yes



> From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?


Yes, positively. Shy people are often more attentive towards the others and more respectful of their spaces. They tend to leave me more alone and to be more quiet when we are together, and this is a good thing for someone who is introverted and who need a lot of space and aline time like me.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

1. Are you shy? No
2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others? No
3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs? It depends on the individual. 
4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait? In my experience, those with anxiety are often shy. 
5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? I talk to them as if they weren't shy. 
6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them? No
7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship? Yes, the shyness goes away when you earn their trust/respect.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

*1. Are you shy?*
It sort of depends on the people I'm around. I seem to have a sixth sense for knowing when someone might be receptive to me, and if my sixth sense indicates someone isn't good to approach, I don't approach them.

*2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?*
Yes. Social skills and approaching others probably don't tend to be an INTP strong points. 

*3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?*
ENTJ and ENTP probably aren't very shy on average. Shyness is likely more of a problem for introverted NTs.

*4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?*
It can become pathological like any personality trait can be. I don't think shyness is inherently bad as long as it doesn't interfere with your functioning in life. 

*5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? *
I like shy people, I tend to find them easiest to talk to actually.

*6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?*
Absolutely not. I tend to avoid the other extreme, the cocksure, loudmouthed variety of human.


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

*1. Are you shy?*
Yes, I was. I like to hover in the background and observe people as a kid as people around me prefer feeling types. I moved around a lot, so I eventually have to overcome my crippling shyness in my teens. Now, I'm not doing badly.

*2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others? *
Nope. ENTPs are suppose to be adventurous, energetic, full of self-expression and confidence right? I must be retarded. In my moments of inspiration though, I can be very lively and charming enough. 

*3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?*
Eh, depends in what aspect. I believe you need to share the people your thoughts and ideas, through pen, paper or talk. You also need to inform people what exactly you need from them et cetera. Communication is important if one musters the skill well. 

*4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?*
I have no problem with introversion, that's a character trait. But if you're robbed off an opportunity because you did not muster enough courage when you want to, then it becomes a problem. 

*5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? *
Give them time, maybe prompt them with a couple keywords/key phrases without pushing too much. Depending on their response, I can tell if they're disinterested, or they appreciate the prompts to help overcome their shyness. Or maybe there's no chance of developing our empty small talks. Respect their personal space anyway. 

*6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?*
If it's in a progressive conversation where all parties need to contribute, yes. If they have something to say, they should say it for the betterment of progress. They don't have to overcome the noisy extraverts, they just need to be honest on their side of the argument and give insights. Otherwise, I try not to think less of them and respect their space. I don't know them enough, because they don't reveal enough and maybe that's just how they want it. 

*7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?*
Yeah I do. If they're shy, then I can relate. I used to be one of them, so I try to sympathize. I give them time, the space they need, prompt some soft questions until they're absolutely comfortable. Sometimes it's just who they are, and you can't force people to help themselves.


----------



## Banned Boy (Sep 14, 2015)

1. Are you shy?
Kind of.

2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?
INTPs are some of the most introverted introverts I've heard so I guess.

3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?
I think so. ENTX's don't seem to have much of a problem being alone.

4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?
Shyness is a problem, but shyness != introversion.

5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy? 
I don't mind. It makes for a more relaxed atmosphere, I feel less pressured to fill the silence.

6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?
No.

7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?
Somehow having them around makes me much more outgoing. I go up to random people sometimes and introduce both of us and start a conversation. It's weird.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

*1. Are you shy?*

I have often been interpreted as being shy. I was shy when I was young, especially to girls/women I was attracted to. I don't feel that I am/was shy to other people so much. But I might not have much to open up channels of talking with strangers, so I might remain quiet. I don't consider myself shy now, but I probably appear more reserved than most. I can still find it difficult to find ways to begin talking to strangers, but I am not sure this would be called shyness.


*2. Do you think your type tends to be more or less shy than most others?*

Probably more shy than extroverts. Of the three other INTPs I've met IRL, I would say they are no more shy than myself and probably less so.


*3. Do you think being shy is less of a problem for NTs?*

I'm not sure. Like I've said, my shyness was really toward women I'm attracted to, not people in general.


*4. Do you feel that shyness is a problem or just a character trait?*

For me, I think it was a problem more than a character trait.


*5. What do you tend to think when you realise someone you are interacting with is shy?*

Indifferent. If I find myself attracted to the person, I might try to find ways break the shyness.


*6. Does someone being shy make you think less of them?*

No. I understand what it is like and I have sympathy for them.

*7. Do you have any shy friends/family? From your perspective how does their shyness affect your relationship?*

It really only effects the initiation of contact with someone. Once that was overcome and communication channels were opening, it was not a problem.


----------

